# My life is completely controlled by ibs...



## Redrose_rocker (Aug 28, 2011)

Where to start...Ever since I was a little girl, if I would get excited/upset by something I would get very bad nausea to the point of throwing up. It would be like a trip somewhere, stuff like that. One time I was rushed to the ER because I ate too many bananas and had bad belly pains. Turns out I was severly constipated. Other than that I had no significant problems.About a month after I got married and moved in town there was some bad water on the street we live in. A notice was not put on the main door to tge apartments, so I did not know and I believe I somehow got something from the water... As the next day I had really bad stomach cramps like I had been punched and s terrible pain in my lower left abdomen and an inability to go to the bathroom.. This lasted for days and the pain was so bad and unlike anything I ever felt before, and laxatives made me go but did not help the pain. At this point in time I had no health insurance. This pain came for a few weeks then went away over and over again, so a few months into it I saw a doctor. He told me that I had a viral infection (no tests were done) and told me to not eat dairy and only eat foods that are easy to digest like crackers. He also told me to take 5 days off work. I did feel better after those five days but no better than I would have before. This pain was always exactly in the same lower left part of my belly and it would hurt to even wear sweats. Well to mske a long story short I got health insurance, got tested for everything (blood, stool, urine samples) and nothing. I had a catscan done and it showed slight swelling in the bowel where I have the pain, also during s time where the pain wasn't bad. Finally after this the dr had me get a colonoscopy, which he told me afterwards that they could not see anything wrong with me and that I had Ibs. I feel this was simply an easy diagnosis.Now almost a year later after my origanal problem, the pain in my left side had gotten better, but I have developed worse symptoms. I am constantly nauseated. Everything I eat makes me sick. I struggle in every area of my life because of this. I throw up, I can't go out to eat. I wake up at 5 am shaking from nausea, and after I go to the bathroom a few times I feel better. I usually am so sick by the end of the day I can't eat. I can go days with not being able to eat more than s few saltiness crackers. I starting to loose weight becausebof this, altho not drastically. It started off that I would get violently sick after having an alcoholic drink (just one!) so I quit drinking. It had now progressed to when I eat, and now I don't have to eat to get sick. A few weeks ago I had an attack where I ate a hamburger and a few other things, and 6 hours later threw up Just the hamburger which had not even started to digest in my stoa h, it looked the same way coming up than it dud going down, only chewed up. Now since then I've had a burning in my stomach (which Zantac helps for a bit but only tge cooling kind) which gets bad and works it's way up my throat bur isn't too bad there. Usually I taste stomach acid or feel like I drank alot of lemonade. I also started burping alot for no reason. Soda bothers me. Sometimes I get weird pains in tge back of my throat similiar to hunger pains. This is all I can think of for now. I know I get way to anxious anymore and that may worsen my nausea altho is not the cause of it. I can't keep living like this. I still get a few good days then randomly get hit with nausea and I'm miserable for who knows how long. Please help.


----------



## Redrose_rocker (Aug 28, 2011)

Also sometimes my insides get swollen and it hurts to sit or bend over or use those muscles at all. Another thing, as for the ibs, I don't get much of the diarreah I mostly get constipated. I also get terrible gas usually but not always with nausea. My biggest problem right now is the nausea and inability to eat. Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try Ginger Capsules for the nausea. They really can help some people.


----------



## Redrose_rocker (Aug 28, 2011)

I will try some. I am just worried that I have more than ibs.


----------

